# Can anyone give me a good place to buy a 220v extension cord?



## RockyTopScott (Nov 16, 2008)

Need at least a 10' cord

Thanks on advance

RTS


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

I've made them in the past. Just get a 3 or 4 wire cable from
a hardware store (sold by the foot) and put a plug at each
end. Gauge is up to you, and I'm no expert, but 12ga 3 or
4 wire cable is probably adequate.

There are enough different configurations for 220 volt plugs
that extension cords already fitted with plugs don't seem to
be an off-the-shelf thing.


----------



## SWM (Jan 10, 2010)

I echo Loren's advice. Be sure to buy the service cord rated cable. It has a thick rubber casing to protect the conductor and can be easily adapted to any number of plugs. I just made one with the "twist-lock" plugs from HD. They're fairly expensive, but really give a good seal (add a little sillicone) to keep dust out. Each plug will probably cost you about $20 each so you may have $50-$60 in the extension cord.


----------



## RJA (Jan 12, 2011)

I've made my own as well. As Loren states, you'll have to pick the plugs to match your application. Voltage is the equivalent of pressure in a plumbing system so make sure you get wire rated for 220 volt or higher to insure it has the proper insulation around the wire to keep that voltage from coming through the insulation and shorting on something - like you.


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

You didn't say what you would use it for. If it is for a stationary tool just do what Loren said, but if it is for a portable tool, like a floor sander or buffer, you need to use twist lock type plugs. In either case, be sure the plugs and cord you use are rated for 220 volt service, or higher; most are, but it never hurts to read the labels.


----------



## RockyTopScott (Nov 16, 2008)

Hey Crank

I would like to roll my planer outside when it gets warmer.


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

RockyTop

Around here we never know when it will stay warm. 80 degrees a few days ago and frost on my windshield yesterday ;^(


----------



## Briguy (Jun 22, 2010)

Any heavy equipment rental stores will have them, i.e. Battlefield Equipment Rentals.


----------



## Albert (Jul 28, 2008)

http://electrical.about.com/od/wiringcircuitry/a/electwiresizes.htm

This website will give you approximation on wire size needed, the longer the cord the more you will have to beef it up to compensate for resistance in the wire, depends on what size motor you will be running and the length of the cord.


----------

